# MrChaos Shop of miniature gubbinz (Pics inside!)



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi everyone, MrChaos here.

I recently did a major cleanup of my room as I am leaving to New Zealand this September 2012. I found a lot of my old metal minis unpainted and sealed in bags.

I don't think I will be painting them as I will be very busy these coming months with new projects and painting commissions. So I'm putting them up for sale for a reasonable price.

If anything below catches your interest, let me know either through PM or replies.

*Warhammer 40k*

Daemon Prince (Painted, unpainted skull base) *$40*









Space Marine Terminator with Storm Bolter & Power Fist (assembled) *$10*









Space Marine Scout Bike (unassembled) *$15*









Bloodthirster (assembled, comes with 40k and Fantasy base) *$50*









Ork Trukks Bundle (assembled) *$60*









Khorne Champion (unassembled) *$10*









Ork Warboss with Shoota and Big Choppa (unassembled) *$15*









Ork Mega Nobz Bundle (5 models, partially painted, based) *$80*









Terminator Librarian (unassembled) *$15*









Catachan Bundle (unassembled) *$40*









IG Stormtroopers Bundle *$30*









IG Kasrkin Bundle *$60*











*Warhammer Fantasy*

Bretonnian Grail Knights (unassembled) *$50*









Bretonnian Questing Knights (unassembled) *$50*









Bretonnian Grail Reliquae (unassembled) *$40*









Empire Hellblaster Volley Gun (unassembled) *$20*









Kurt Helborg (partially assembled) *$30*









Ludwig Schwarzhelm (partially assembled) *$30*









Stegadon (partially assembled) *$45*









High Elf Hero (unassembled) *$10*









Lord of Slaanesh (unassembled) *$25*









*Bitz*

Forgeworld Tallaran Tank Commander *$5*









Micro Art Studios 60mm Tech Base *$8*









3 Devastator Lascannons and 1 Plasma Cannon *$10*









Forgeworld Imperial Fist Terminator Shoulderpads (3 pairs of shoulderpads) *$10*









8 Dark Elf Spearmen *$20*









*Payment*
I am located in Malaysia and I ship worldwide. Shipping cost will be calculated depending on the buyers location. I accept Paypal, please PM me for my paypal email if you are interested in buying my products.

Thanks.
MrChaos


----------

